# A few stone chip questions



## dogrosie (May 21, 2012)

Hey all.

I have a MK1 MX5 with a clearcoat and need to repair some chips. I have a DA polisher and have done a few cars now.

I have all the paints4u kit from my Focus (sand paper, IPA etc.) and bought a stone chip repair kit from Mazda which consists of the correct 3L silver metallic paint and some clearcoat.

What do you do when it is down to bare metal or primer? 
It seems nigh on impossible to put a layer of paint in the chip that gives enough coverage, but is thin enough to allow clearcoat to be added on top then flattened back. I seem to carefully add paint in, which then sits higher than the clearcoat. Obviously I can flatten this off but then I cannot add clearcoat on top.

Do I just forget about the lacquer and be happy than I have no primer on show?
I do have a scrap door that I can try on.

Thanks in advance!
Dogrosie


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Why not mix the paint and lacquer together before applying. Clean out chip (wax, dirt etc), apply small amount of primer if down to bare metal and then when dry, fill chip with paint/lacquer mix. Chip can be flatted back when dry. hth :thumb:


----------



## dogrosie (May 21, 2012)

Ahhh mixing the paint and lacquer first is the trick! That would be a LOT easier. Does it look just as good?

As for the primer, I wasn't going to bother with small chips as I'd have no idea what sort of primer to get! Would I be making a big mistake here?

What is the best thing for applying the paint? My Ford Paints4u kit had some funny looking ****tail stick thingys which are now all used up.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

All the answers you could ever need
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520


----------

